# overlay viralex

## viralex

Salve a tutti,

ho creato un overlay, spostando il mio overlay locale su github  :Wink: 

ecco i software presenti per adesso:

=============================

[I] media-gfx/grafx2 [8]

     Available versions:  (~*)2.1.1032 {ttf}

     Installed versions:  2.1.1032(00:09:23 23/09/2009)(-ttf)

* media-tv/miro

     Available versions:  ~*1.2.8[3] 2.5.2[8] {gstreamer libnotify xine}

[I] media-video/nvidia-settings {M(~)190.32[8]

[I] net-im/emesene (~)1.5[8]

[U] net-libs/webkit-gtk (~)1.1.14[8] 

[I] sys-apps/initng (**)9999[5]  {ebuild aggiornati per repo GIT!!! e non i vecchi svn}

[I] sys-apps/initng-scripts (**)9999[8]  {ebuild aggiornati per repo GIT!!! e non i vecchi svn}

(adesso..almeno compila dopo notifica allo sviluppatore su gitorious)

* sys-kernel/zen-sources

     Available versions:  

....

	(2.6.30-r5)	(~)2.6.30-r5!b!s[1] (~)2.6.30-r5!b!s[8]

	(2.6.31-r1)	(~)2.6.31-r1!b!s[1] (~)2.6.31-r1!b!s[8]

[I] www-client/uzbl {M(~)9999[8] {extras}

(browser in stile vim!)

[I] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers {M(~)190.32!s[8] 

[I] x11-misc/notify-osd

     Available versions: (~)0.9.13[8] (~)0.9.14.1[8] (~)0.9.17[8] (~)0.9.19[8] (~)0.9.20[8] (~)0.9.21[8]

     Installed versions:  0.9.21[8](19:07:49 16/09/2009)

     Homepage:            https://launchpad.net/notify-osd

     Description:         Canonical's on-screen-display notification agent.

[I] media-gfx/gimp-lqr-plugin 

(liquid rescale!)

=============================

se vi interessa andate qui: http://github.com/viralex/viralex-overlay

nel wiki c'è scritto come installarlo.

ps. con molta poca fantasia l'ho chiamato egoisticamente come il mio nick.

se mi viene in mente un nome migliore lo cambierò =P

sono aperto a suggerimenti sul nome e sugli ebuild da aggiungere.Last edited by viralex on Wed Sep 23, 2009 10:13 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## viralex

vi risparmio la fatica:

```

Setting up layman

Edit /etc/layman/layman.cfg:

-—————————————————————————————————-

overlays : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/layman-global.txt

http://shadescoding.altervista.org/viralex.git/list.xml

and add the overlay using layman.

layman -f

layman -a viralex

```

----------

## viralex

ho aggiunto nvidia-drivers e nvidia-settings 190.36

e ho creato il mio primo ebuild da zero per un applicazione che permette di usare la webcam come mouse  :Very Happy: 

al momento ha qualche problemuccio nn compila ma penso che sia  colpa del repo git...

si chiama mousetrap http://git.gnome.org./cgit/mousetrap/

----------

## viralex

aggiunto  argouml 0.28.1

portage fornisce soltanto la 0.26.0.

è un tool per progettare architetture in uml 1.4

ha funzioni di autogenerazione di codice in c++ php c# e altri

aggiunto notify-osd 0.9.22

----------

## marcospino

in questo momento stò compilando miro.....

scusa l'ignoranza, ma gli zen-sources danno dei benefici reali?

----------

## viralex

hanno inserito delle patch che nn sono ancora state integrate nel ramo ufficiale. e tante piccole opzioni, come la possibilità di compilare il kernel in "native"

il make.conf si applica solo alle applicazioni compilate con portage...

è possibile provare altri scheduler di i/o e dei processi. allocatori alternativi  :Wink: 

----------

## lordalbert

ma notify-osd in sostanza che cosa cambia?

----------

## viralex

ciao! è lo stesso sistema di notifiche presente in ubuntu ( -.- ) 

http://www.yalmagazine.org/homepage/_media/docs/notify-osd-screenshot.png

----------

## riverdragon

C'è un errore nel path di download di notify-osd, quello giusto è http://launchpad.net/notify-osd/trunk/ubuntu-9.10-beta-freeze/+download/notify-osd-0.9.22.tar.gz che temo però cambierà con la prossima "milestone". Inoltre il file /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service va in conflitto con quello installato da notification-daemon che è dipendenza obbligatoria di libnotify. Quindi -almeno qui sul mio sistema- per poter essere installato devono esserci un po' di modifiche ad altri ebuild che sono in portage.

C'è un bugreport su bugzilla, qui -> bug 280775

----------

## viralex

grazie per la segnalazione, ho sistemato il link della .22!

Il problema di dbus l'ho risolto a mano cancellando il "link" dell'altro pacchetto a dbus, e ricompilando notify-osd.

Per una maggiore utilizzo di notify-osd vi consiglio di aggiungere la useflag "libnotify" al make.conf.

Mi devo ricordare di controllare se funzionano i link perchè spesso ho già i pacchetti in distfiles  :Razz: 

----------

## riverdragon

 *viralex wrote:*   

> Il problema di dbus l'ho risolto a mano cancellando il "link" dell'altro pacchetto a dbus, e ricompilando notify-osd.

 Però non è un bel sistema   :Wink: 

Potresti aggiungere all'overlay una copia di libnotify e blueman con le dipendenze modificate per richiedere uno dei due pacchetti.

----------

## viralex

hai ragione, non è elegante... ma non crea problemi con le dipendenze, dopo che si fa la sostituzione. si potrebbe integrare il fix nell'ebuild.

ma notify-osd nn è altro che il rimpiazzo di libnotify? temo che si debba sistemare tutti gli ebuild che dipendono da libnotify. sostituendo la dipendenza con notify-osd. o non ci ho capito nulla?  :Razz: 

nella tua soluzione ci dovrebbe essere una sorta di mutua esclusione delle useflags o sbaglio?

notify-osd e libnotify andrebbero in conflitto nel portage con qualsiasi altro pacchetto che richiede libnotify

l'ebuild è lo stesso dell'overlay notify-osd, ma aggiornato!

----------

## riverdragon

Credo che notify-osd sia il rimpiazzo di notification-daemon, non di libnotify. Mi sono copiato l'ebuild di libnotify nell'overlay locale e ho modificato

```
PDEPEND="|| ( x11-misc/notification-daemon

        x11-misc/xfce4-notifyd )"
```

in

```
PDEPEND="|| ( x11-misc/notification-daemon

        x11-misc/xfce4-notifyd 

        x11-misc/notify-osd )"
```

Invece per blueman

```
RDEPEND="${CDEPEND}

        >=app-mobilephone/obex-data-server-0.4.4

        gnome-extra/policykit-gnome

        x11-misc/notification-daemon

        sys-apps/dbus

        dev-python/pygtk

        dev-python/notify-python

        dev-python/dbus-python

        gnome? ( dev-python/gconf-python )

        network? ( || ( net-dns/dnsmasq =net-misc/dhcp-3* ) )"
```

è diventato

```
RDEPEND="${CDEPEND}

        >=app-mobilephone/obex-data-server-0.4.4

        gnome-extra/policykit-gnome

        || ( x11-misc/notification-daemon x11-misc/notify-osd )

        sys-apps/dbus

        dev-python/pygtk

        dev-python/notify-python

        dev-python/dbus-python

        gnome? ( dev-python/gconf-python )

        network? ( || ( net-dns/dnsmasq =net-misc/dhcp-3* ) )"
```

e il sistema sembra a posto. Visto che i popup di libnotify mi infastidivano li ho nascosti tutti, quindi ora non mi è ancora spuntato un popup nuovo!  :Laughing: 

Al momento vedo che non funziona con pidgin-libnotify, esce fuori una finestra di dialogo vera e propria con i bottoni.

----------

## viralex

Si giusto mi sono confuso!

Ho aggiunto le modifiche agli ebuild che mi hai suggerito  :Wink: 

A me funziona con pidgin ed emesene, quando rimuovo le penne usb se deve effettuare la scrittura prima della rimozione.

C'è anche un plugin per firefox che notifica i download completati.

Anche altri componenti di sistema visto che ho la useflag nel make.conf

cmq per testarlo provate semplicemente con: 

```
notify-send ciao!
```

----------

## viralex

aggiunti:  miro 2.5.3

              pidgin-libnotify 

              nginx 0.8.20

              zen-sources aggiornati

----------

## riverdragon

Con networkmanager funziona, con pidgin però no, ottengo una roba tipo questa http://666kb.com/i/b6lhhgwixpiknvgh1.png tu cosa usi? Ho ricompilato pidgin-libnotify e libnotify ma senza successo.

Exaile ok, per firefox proverò a disabilitare l'estensione che ho io, personalmente odio quando compare la finestrella "download".

Bisognerebbe poter modificare quanto rimane visibile, dieci secondi sono davvero troppi.

EDIT: fatto, al prossimo riavvio della sessione verifico, basta una patch

```
--- src/defaults.c      2009-09-23 17:59:57.000000000 +0200

+++ src/defaults.c      2009-10-17 15:45:59.137361502 +0200

@@ -146,7 +146,7 @@

  * the visual guide for jaunty-notifications */

 #define DEFAULT_FADE_IN_TIMEOUT      250

 #define DEFAULT_FADE_OUT_TIMEOUT     1000

-#define DEFAULT_ON_SCREEN_TIMEOUT    10000

+#define DEFAULT_ON_SCREEN_TIMEOUT    5000

 

 /* GConf-keys to watch */

 #define GCONF_UI_FONT_NAME        "/desktop/gnome/interface/font_name"
```

Last edited by riverdragon on Sat Oct 17, 2009 2:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## viralex

Funziona anche con wicd.

In pidgin non va nenache a me al momento, ma qualche settimana fa andava...

Il tempo dipende dall'applicazione che chiama il comando notify-send. 

se non specificato il tempo default è effettivamente alto ...

----------

## riverdragon

La patch del mio commento di prima funziona, quasi quasi però accorcio il tempo ancora un po', tanto la comparsa/scomparsa prende anch'essa il suo tempo. 3 secondi di durata quindi sono sufficienti, secondo me.

Che versione di pidgin usi? Io ho la 2.6.3 e non funziona, forse a te funzionava con le versioni 2.5?

Dimenticavo, dovresti aggiungere qualche controllo all'ebuild pidgin-libnotify perché al momento richiama gnome-extra/indicator-applet che è previsto solo per amd64. Ovvero, tramite qualche controllo all'interno dell'ebuild tali dipendenze (e l'abilitazione successiva nel configure) dovrebbero essere evitati su x86.

----------

## viralex

si adesso ho la 2.6.3. cmq al momento nn mi mostra proprio nulla :\

vedrò di sistemare pidgin-libnotify  :Wink: 

per il momento ho inserito la patch nell'overlay, stavo per farla anche io

```

..

...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/notify-osd-0.9.22/work/notify-osd-0.9.22 ...

 * Applying timeout.patch ...                                             [ ok ]

 * econf: updating notify-osd-0.9.22/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

...

..

```

----------

## riverdragon

Trovata la soluzione per pidgin-libnotify, ho caricato le patch su bugzilla https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=280775

----------

## viralex

la patch a pidgin-libnotify non si applicava perchè andava in conflitto con altre patch. le ho rimosse perchè si riferiscono ai pacchetti "indicate" (che non supporto al momento).

quindi ho rimosso anche la dipendenza con indicate.

enjoy   :Wink: 

EDIT:

gli zen-sources potrebbero non essere disponibili, il sito ufficiale non esiste più.

per fortuna si stanno riorganizzando, appena ho i link corretti alle patch aggiorno gli ebuild

----------

## riverdragon

Le notifiche di notify-osd ti compaiono solo una alla volta o riescono ad accodarsi venendo visualizzate in più di una alla volta?

----------

## viralex

non l'ho ancora sperimentato!

aggiunto emesene 9999 (versione svn al momento equivale alla 1.5.1)  (l'eseguibile si chiama "emesene-start")

EDIT: no.. ho usato "notify-send ciao", e i messaggi si accodano e vengono mostrati in serie. non so se con qualche parametro è possibile mostrarli in parallelo :S

----------

## riverdragon

Ho scoperto che notify-osd mostra un solo messaggio alla volta volutamente. Ovvero, vogliono evitare che le notifiche prendano troppo spazio sullo schermo nonché evitare che più messaggi alla volta diventino impossibili da leggere per l'utente (le notifiche possono contenere anche i messaggi scritti via IM).

Per come lo uso io però (le notifiche mi mostrano solo login e logout dei miei contatti) non mi piace, e se lo usassi per mostrare i messaggi sarebbe anche un problema: ho letto su un forum di un utente che si lamenta che con questo sistema dopo aver chiuso xchat ha visto notifiche per minuti.

Per la cronaca, è uscita la versione 0.9.23, la trovi qui http://edge.launchpad.net/notify-osd/0.9/

----------

## viralex

fatto.

potrebbero metterne in parallelo al massimo 2-3.

in effetti all'avvio di emesene mi mostra ogni singolo contatto che è già in linea. 

-.- è una bella rottura

anche annullare tutte le notifiche che si riferiscono a processo già killati!

----------

## viralex

- aggiunto gimp 2.7.0 beta! 

dovrebbe aver la modalità in finestra unica... finalmente!

non ho ancora provato a compilarlo, cmq per chi non lo vuole l'ho messo maskato.

----------

## riverdragon

Da http://git.gnome.org/cgit/gimp/tree/NEWS leggo:

 *Quote:*   

> Changes in GIMP 2.7.1
> 
> =====================
> 
> UI:
> ...

 Quindi sembra proprio che le finestrelle siano "attaccabili" al resto, grande notizia!

EDIT: ha bisogno che media-libs/babl e media-libs/gegl siano entrambi >= 0.1.0

EDIT2: nessuna finestra singola, ahimè!

----------

## Onip

http://www.chromecode.com/2009/10/single-window-mode-progress-report.html

----------

## riverdragon

Grazie per il link, comunque la modalità a singola finestra non è presente in gimp-2.7.0, il post è del 4 ottobre e il tarball del 15 agosto, bisognerà aspettare la prossima release (non mi va di compilare gimp da GIT).

----------

## viralex

eh... ho notato che non c'è la single-window-mode.

appena esce il tarball della 2.7.1 la metto, per ora la situazione è questa: ftp://ftp.gimp.org/pub/gimp/v2.7/

----------

## viralex

aggiunto: notify-osd-0.9.24

ebuild cleanup: rimossi nvidia-drivers e zen-sources, perchè già presenti in portage.

----------

